
Ask HN: Where did the GQ altered photo article go? - d0ne
Disappeared from the front page and those that follow.<p>Regardless of the publication&#x27;s intent the discussion is warranted, topical, and had engagement from this community.<p>1. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.businessinsider.in&#x2F;a-photo-of-silicon-valley-executives-visiting-an-italian-designer-is-getting-slammed-for-photoshopping-in-the-female-executives&#x2F;articleshow&#x2F;69762163.cms
======
gus_massa
For reference
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20166256](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20166256)
It was flagged by users (but not by me). Probably because of the title.

You can try vouching it or contacting the mods for an official explanation
hn@ycombinator.com

